# Display on truck XM Radio



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

I purchased a new truck last fall with factory XM. The display shows the station name,"The Loft" etc, but does not display the artist or song title. My home unit I received for Christmas displays artist and title of songs, in one of two styles. Do some units not have that feature. My truck radio has an info button but always says info not available when pressed.


----------

